

Ask HN: Where to find market research stats? - some1else

I'm making a business plan draft, so I'm searching for some basic stats:<p>* Number of small businesses<p>* Number of small businesses started in the past few years<p>I'm currently reviewing OECD Stat extracts and their Factbook, but I'd like to have more detailed stats about USA. I've been doing some guerilla surveys, although I'd really appreciate a stats resource with a greater sample and more integrity :-)<p>Where do you collect your market research stats? Thanks
======
faramarz
I've had tremendous success finding stats through government agencies. they do
extensive researcha nd the results are public, though sometimes you have to
request the information be send to you.

Anyway, the obvious place to look for that kind of data is the U.S Census
Bureau

I found this table (from 2002-2004). If you poke around long enough, you'll
find newer data-sets I'm sure. <http://www.census.gov/epcd/www/smallbus.html>

Make sure to check this one also <http://www.sba.gov/advo/research/>

~~~
some1else
Great stuff! Global Entrepreneurship and Development Index (GEDI) on SBA looks
similar to what I'm looking for. I'll definitely try and sift through the
Census website too.

------
joshklein
Go to the closest business library and schedule an appointment at the research
desk with the librarian. I know, this sounds so dreadfully analog, but this is
basically a free government-supplied expert consultant for your startup. They
know all the right sources to consult, and have them all at hand.

------
some1else
For those of you that are just interested in the topic:

<http://www.inc.com/guides/marketing/24018.html> \- An article about Market
Research

<http://www.euromonitor.com/USA> \- Expensive Market Research reports :-/

[http://www.marketresearch.com/browse.asp?categoryid=52&S...](http://www.marketresearch.com/browse.asp?categoryid=52&SID=80571895-493073690-430889197)
\- A bit less expensive Market Research reports

~~~
ABrandt
If at all possible, use the resources at your local university for these kinds
of reports. Pay the kid next door for access if you have to, the databases
most universities have access to are pure gold. They're usually set up through
the schools library so poke around on their site to see what kind of
information they could provide you. Although there are certainly free ways to
piece together your market research, the amount of detail in professional
reports are well worth it.

In fact just send me an email and ill dig up what I can through my own school.

~~~
some1else
Thanks! I'll put together a list of most important facts and mail it
tommorrow.

------
adw
Pretty sure we have a fair amount of these:

<http://timetric.com>

Ping us an email if there's things we can help you out with.

